# BBS VZ



## Eric @ TIRE RACK (Jan 27, 2000)

*BBS VZ*








Mk III VR6, Mk IV, SLC
16X7.5 5-100 ET38 BBS VZ* $170.00 18-19 lbs
17X7.5 5-100 ET38 BBS VZ* 219.00 18-19 lbs
B5&5.5. Audi A4, A6, A8 
16X7.5 5-112 ET37 BBS VZ* 170.00 18-19 lbs 
17X8 5-112 ET35 BBS VZ* 229.00 22-23 lbs
18X8 5-112 ET37 BBS VZ* 259.00 24-25 lbs
* Wheels use OEM lug hdw and are hub centric
for the vehicle.
VZ's are now on-line.









For best service, contact me via phone or a post in this
forum. E-mail messages will require a longer response time.



[Modified by [email protected], 1:59 PM 5-14-2002]


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: BBS VZ ([email protected])*

weren't these a stock option in europe on the b5 passats?


----------



## N.E.R.D. (Nov 29, 2001)

*Re: BBS VZ ([email protected])*

Are these sale prices or are they normal prices?


----------



## Eric @ TIRE RACK (Jan 27, 2000)

*Re: BBS VZ (N.E.R.D.)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Are these sale prices or are they normal prices?[HR][/HR]​Above prices are current, regular and subject to change.

-Eric


----------



## GR81.8 (Apr 6, 2002)

*Re: BBS VZ ([email protected])*


----------



## Galactic02 (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: BBS VZ (GR81.8)*

Can you snap a more straight on side shot and prehaps a close up?
thanks


[Modified by Galactic02, 4:58 PM 5-21-2002]


----------



## GR81.8 (Apr 6, 2002)

*Re: BBS VZ (Galactic02)*

























[Modified by GR81.8, 10:34 PM 5-21-2002]


----------



## Eric @ TIRE RACK (Jan 27, 2000)

*Re: BBS VZ ([email protected])*

Pic of VZ on B4: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=153958


----------

